# The Last of Us: uscita ufficiale 7 maggio 2013



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Esclusiva PS3
Uscita Ufficiale 7 Maggio 2013















Sviluppo: Naughty Dog
Pubblicazione: Sony Computer Entertainment
Ideazione: Neil Druckmann (Direttore creativo), Bruce Straley (Game Director)
Data di pubblicazione: TBA 2013
Piattaforma: Esclusiva PS3​


----------



## Miro (5 Settembre 2012)

L'unico gioco (assieme a God of War III) che invidio alla Playstation.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Spettacolare


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2012)

Serio candidato a Game of the year,se mantiene le promesse.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

Da prendere subito, ad occhi chiusi proprio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Serio candidato a Game of the year,se mantiene le promesse.



se la gioca con GTA V


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Settembre 2012)

Naughty Dog


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2012)

Ha un sistema di IA rivoluzionario, chiamato "Balance of Power", che permette di trovarsi situazioni differenti ad ogni partita.
Io ormai i Naughty Dog li chiamo Naughty GOD.


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2012)

sempre con sti mostri


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> sempre con sti mostri della ****



Che mostri ?


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2012)

Mostri o non mostri sarà l'ennesimo capolavoro di Naughty Dog. Ovviamente lo comprerò al lancio.


----------



## Miro (6 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha un sistema di IA rivoluzionario, chiamato "Balance of Power", che permette di trovarsi situazioni differenti ad ogni partita.
> Io ormai i Naughty Dog li chiamo Naughty GOD.



Da quando hanno abbandonato la saga di Crash Bandicoot quest'ultima è andata sempre peggio...peccato, Crash Bandicoot è stata una pietra miliare della Playstation.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Da quando hanno abbandonato la saga di Crash Bandicoot quest'ultima è andata sempre peggio...peccato, Crash Bandicoot è stata una pietra miliare della Playstation.



la Naughty Dog fa sempre capolavori...cmq forse nel 2013 potrebbe uscire un gioco nuovo di Crash


----------



## Bawert (6 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Naughty Dog fa sempre capolavori...cmq forse nel 2013 potrebbe uscire un gioco nuovo di Crash



Ma non credo che lo faccia la ND


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che lo faccia la ND



no e quello che ha creato crash purtroppo non ha più i diritti...li ha Activision


----------



## bmb (6 Settembre 2012)

Nei prossimi 6-12 mesi usciranno giochi da


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Che mostri ?



non son mica zombie?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

se non ci sono zombie o mostri strani è una figata epica


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Da quando hanno abbandonato la saga di Crash Bandicoot quest'ultima è andata sempre peggio...peccato, Crash Bandicoot è stata una pietra miliare della Playstation.



I Naughty Dog non restano mai troppo sullo stesso brand/saga. Crash è stato solo il primo ad essere messo da parte dopo 4 giochi. Se ci fate caso la stessa sorte è toccata alla saga di Jak e Daxter. Ergo penso che con The Last of Us, Uncharted sia il prossimo brand che abbandonino (e secondo me giustamente in quanto ormai come storia penso che abbia detto tutto).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non son mica zombie?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> se non ci sono zombie o mostri strani è una figata epica



I nemici sono soprattutto sopravvissuti umani, ma ci sono anche nemici infetti da un parassita che li ha trasformati in zombie-fungo.

E sono anche abbastanza inquietanti:
http://media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2012/03/The-Last-of-Us-infected-zombie.jpg


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi 6-12 mesi usciranno giochi da



Sarà il portafogli a non esultare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

i mostri non li sopporto


----------



## bmb (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà il portafogli a non esultare



Vabè, facciamo un leasing.


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Settembre 2012)

Quando esce ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Quando esce ?



Non si sa ancora una data precisa, ipoteticamente a marzo-aprile 2013.


----------



## prd7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Rispolvererò la mia PS3 Debug, ormai abbandonata da 2 anni.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Dicembre 2012)

È stata divulgata la data di uscita: il* 7 Maggio 2013*
È stato mostrato ai VGA 2012 un nuovo fantastico trailer


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

*The Last of us Trailer da Youtube*


----------



## Butcher (8 Dicembre 2012)

Giocone in arrivo!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Dicembre 2012)

gta 5 più the last of us....posso dire addio alla mia vita


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I nemici sono soprattutto sopravvissuti umani, ma ci sono anche nemici infetti da un parassita che li ha trasformati in zombie-fungo.
> 
> E sono anche abbastanza inquietanti:
> http://media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2012/03/The-Last-of-Us-infected-zombie.jpg



Eccala la... Mostri su mostri


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Eccala la... Mostri su mostri



Mamma se quoto è l'unico dubbio che ho sull'acquisto del gioco...assurdo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Dicembre 2012)

Quello di prima era solo un teaser... al minuto 2:40 potete vedere il trailer integrale.
Preparatevi per qualcosa di incredibile.

su gametrailers


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, per cortesia e per l'ennesima volta: non riempiamo i topic di link


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Dicembre 2012)

Chiedo scusa, ho provato ad inserirlo embed ma non ce l'ho fatta.

Ho comunque trovato il trailer su Youtube, è lo stesso che ho postato prima anche se di qualità più bassa.
L'atmosfera mi ricorda sempre più Walking Dead!

TRAILER INTEGRALE VGA 2012


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

GOTY a mani basse


----------



## Miro (9 Dicembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> GOTY a mani basse



Bitch please. 







E' uno di quei giochi che però mi fa venire la tentazione di prendere una PS3, merita davvero.


----------



## Barragan (10 Dicembre 2012)

L'anno prossimo, per il Game of the Year, se la giocano Bioshock 3 (Infinite) e GTA 5, anche se Metal Gear Rising dovrebbe essere tanta roba con il nuovo motore grafico.


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Beh esce proprio il giorno del mio compleanno. Per la prima volta so già cosa voglio con quasi 6 mesi di anticipo


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2012)

Il 2013 sarà un anno coi controc*****i. Mettete i soldi da parte.


----------



## Miro (12 Febbraio 2013)

Pare rinviato al 18 Giugno.


----------



## Miro (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ufficiale il rinvio al 14 Giugno.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2013)

E ti pareva. Fortuna che sarà solo un mese in più, perchè il rinvio ad autunno non lo avrei proprio mandato giù.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Maggio 2013)

Provato da IGN
Dicono sia mostruoso


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Giugno 2013)

Ho giocato alla demo
Bellissimo


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2013)

È veramente difficile e la cosa devo dire che mi piace.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Giugno 2013)

La demo dimostra quanto questo gioco sia fuori parametro. Nuaghty Dog a livello tecnico è mostruosa e qui si supera. È tornato il survival horror


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Spero lo facciano anche per PC


----------



## vota DC (4 Giugno 2013)

Già. Il PC ha inventato il genere con Alone in the Dark e poi Ecstatica, la Playstation arrogantemente vuole prendersi il monopolio, per non parlare del fatto che seguiti di giochi solo per PC diventano ultrasemplificati per uscire multipiattaforma perché i giocatori di console sono pigri, basta confrontare Duke Nukem 3D con Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Già. Il PC ha inventato il genere con Alone in the Dark e poi Ecstatica, la Playstation arrogantemente vuole prendersi il monopolio, per non parlare del fatto che seguiti di giochi solo per PC diventano ultrasemplificati per uscire multipiattaforma perché i giocatori di console sono pigri, basta confrontare Duke Nukem 3D con Duke Nukem Forever.




la Playstation arrogantemente vuole prendersi il monopolio (questa frase non ha senso perchè la playstation non è una persona od un singolo team. Il mondo Playstation sono centinaia di team interni ed esterni che sviluppano e producono software, a vole in esclusiva ed a volte no. E che significa arroganza? The Last of Us è un'esclusiva perchè è un giocone ed alla Sony conviene così, ed è fatto dalla NG che ha un rapporto di esclusiva con Sony, vedi Uncharted etc)
seguiti di giochi solo per PC diventano ultrasemplificati per uscire multipiattaforma perché i giocatori di console sono pigri, basta confrontare Duke Nukem 3D con Duke Nukem Forever (non è vero, che diavolo significa essere pigri, e poi hai scelto un esempio che non è un esempio)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E comunque non uscirà per PC
Il gioco è creato dalla Naughty Dog, che mi risulta non faccia giochi per PC da circa 30 anni ...
Lorenzo89 mi dispiace per te ma abbandona ogni speranza, ESCLUSIVA PS3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vota DC (4 Giugno 2013)

Beh c'è pure il passaggio da Deus Ex a Deus Ex 2. Comunque non parlo di brutte trasposizioni. Ci sono anche giochi per console trasposti orrendamente nel PC, i giochi per PC trasposti per console però anche se trasposti bene hanno il problema che devono subire le limitazioni strutturali della console. E quindi di conseguenza i giochi creati per PC pensati per la console sono semplificati per forze cose. Tra l'altro c'è pure un approccio mentale sbagliato dei programmatori: gli stessi che hanno fatto age of empires-age of kings-age of empires 3 rendendo il gioco più complicato in ogni capitolo hanno poi fatto halo wars in esclusiva per xbox semplificato. Gli RTS sono quasi morti perché togliendo la costruzione base e semplificandoli hanno venduto poco se non sbaglio.

Per me ha più senso fare giochi pensando al motore più potente rendendoli compatibile verso il basso, quello di autolimitarsi non ha senso. Poi il dare monopolio alle console è abbastanza stupido: per esempio la Koei ultimamente fa solo per console e poi va a sfornare giochi strategici solitamente evitati dagli utenti della console (e che sarebbero ambiti da quelli del PC) o giochi dedicati a una fascia d'età vecchiotta che solamente ha solo il PC. In ogni caso nessuno compra una console solo per un gioco, si riducono le vendite e basta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che esca 
Ah,10/10 su Spaziogames,che *credo* sia il voto più alto di sempre su SG


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2013)

Best game ever???

Guardate le recensioni della stampa internazionale...


> IGN 10/10
> Eurogamer 10/10
> Eurogamer IT/Sp 10/10
> Edge 10/10
> ...


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2013)

E bhe...mi sa che questo gioco rimarrà nella storia dei videogame.


----------



## vota DC (6 Giugno 2013)

Ci sono due grossi pericoli. Il primo è che in fin dei conti esce su una piattaforma vecchia di sette anni che sarà rimpiazzata con la Ps4 a breve. Il secondo è che GTA 4 ha avuto lo stesso successo di critica eppure alla fine non era al livello di San Andreas.


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ci sono due grossi pericoli. Il primo è che in fin dei conti esce su una piattaforma vecchia di sette anni che sarà rimpiazzata con la Ps4 a breve. Il secondo è che GTA 4 ha avuto lo stesso successo di critica eppure alla fine non era al livello di San Andreas.



Mah onestamente paragonarlo a GTA IV mi sembra forzato. Le recensioni parlano di un qualcosa di rivoluzionario. Inoltre non ricordo che GTA fece una così pazzesca incetta di perfect score.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che esca
> Ah,10/10 su Spaziogames,che *credo* sia il voto più alto di sempre su SG



Ho verificato,è l'unico gioco nella storia di SG ad aver preso 10


----------



## Bawert (6 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho verificato,è l'unico gioco nella storia di SG ad aver preso 10



Che altro ti puoi aspettare dai ND?


----------



## vota DC (6 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah onestamente paragonarlo a GTA IV mi sembra forzato. Le recensioni parlano di un qualcosa di rivoluzionario. Inoltre non ricordo che GTA fece una così pazzesca incetta di perfect score.



Purtroppo l'incetta l'ha fatta. Anzi il voto minimo è 8 su 10 mentre Last of us ha avuto la sfortuna (nel senso che chi gli ha dato quel voto non ha recensito GTA 4) di prendere un 7.5.
Destructoid è un sito affidabile nel senso che dà tranquillamente 3 a un gioco (C&C 4 porcheria di EA Games) se è scarso e ha dato a Last of Us più di GTA 4, però ci sono anche importanti riviste o siti come gamespot, nowgamer e new game network che hanno dato a GTA un voto più alto (talvolta non di qualche decimale, ma di due punti). Mi pare Last of us vada meglio nella carta stampata rispetto GTA 4, come recensioni complessive invece è ancora indietro al momento.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2013)

Un finale ambiguo, strano. Ma un gioco bellissimo

Certo, 14 ore di gioco per 70€ son parecchi, e secondo me non li vale nessun gioco (di questo tipo)


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2013)

Spreme la Playstation 3 fino all'ultima goccia di sangue. Ogni volta che gioco sento le ventole della console andare a manetta e vi confesso che mi viene l'ansia che possa esplodere da un momento all'altro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Spreme la Playstation 3 fino all'ultima goccia di sangue. Ogni volta che gioco sento le ventole della console andare a manetta e vi confesso che mi viene l'ansia che possa esplodere da un momento all'altro


Quindi non sono il solo!

Madonna mi tocca giocare solo quando ho l'aria condizionata accesa


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi non sono il solo!
> 
> Madonna mi tocca giocare solo quando ho l'aria condizionata accesa



Anch'io metto sempre l'aria condizionata!
Comunque penso che lo riproporranno anche per Ps4. La Ps3 a mio avviso non gli rende giustizia dal punto di vista tecnico. Molto spesso mi è capitato di notare qualche bug grafico a causa dell'enorme faticaccia che fa a caricarlo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2013)

Graficamente è esagerato, ma comunque alla fine la storia sono circa 14 ore. Davvero troppo poco, nonostante siano intense ed emozionanti


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2013)

Si 14 ore sono effettivamente pochine (io lo sto ancora giocando, mio fratello lo ha finito ieri). Va detto però che è difficile che giochi di questo genere durino di più.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Tra un pò quando cala di prezzo indubbiamente lo prenderò


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2013)

Io purtroppo sto procedendo a rilento causa esami


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Ma infatti le 14 ore di gioco sono un pò soggettive se sono tante oppure poche... per uno studente (Ahhh che bei tempi  ) un gioco di 14 ore è niente, ti dura 2-3 giorni al massimo. 

Per me che lavoro ed ho altri impegni, ci gioco si e no 5-6 ore a settimana, un gioco cosi mi dura un mesetto che non è affatto poco! 

Per esempio da quasi due mesi ho uncharted 1 e 2, ho finito il primo e iniziato da poco il secondo


----------



## Miro (23 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra un pò quando cala di prezzo indubbiamente lo prenderò



Nel Darty della mia zona si trova a 50 euro.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Nel Darty della mia zona si trova a 50 euro.



Si ma lo attendo attorno ai 40


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Giugno 2013)

Il Darty cosa sarebbe?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

14 ore a difficoltà massima??'


----------



## Brain84 (24 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il Darty cosa sarebbe?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 14 ore a difficoltà massima??'



Il Darty è una catena che vende elettronica e elettrodomestici


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

14 ore??? Mi sa che passo.
I giochi di oggi finiscono in mezza giornata, molto deludente.


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 14 ore??? Mi sa che passo.
> I giochi di oggi finiscono in mezza giornata, molto deludente.



Io sono arrivato all'83% del gioco. Sarà che ho mooolto meno tempo ora per giocare, sarà che per me è comunque bello denso e se durasse di più mi andrebbe in aceto, ma credo che 14 ore per QUESTO tipo di gioco sia un ottimo compromesso. Non voglio i GDR dove ci sono potenziamenti e dove si è costretti a tornare indietro, ripetere 70 volte le stesse cose per far fuori il boss da 43 barre di potenza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io sono arrivato all'83% del gioco. Sarà che ho mooolto meno tempo ora per giocare, sarà che per me è comunque bello denso e se durasse di più mi andrebbe in aceto, ma credo che 14 ore per QUESTO tipo di gioco sia un ottimo compromesso. Non voglio i GDR dove ci sono potenziamenti e dove si è costretti a tornare indietro, ripetere 70 volte le stesse cose per far fuori il boss da 43 barre di potenza.


Invece a me quei giochi gasano un sacco. Skyrim e Dark Souls li sto ancora giocando dopo 2 anni dalla loro uscita


----------



## Brain84 (26 Giugno 2013)

Finito in 17 ore e qualcosa. Me lo sono gustato, ho esplorato tutto l'esplorabile e devo dire che si merita la valanga di 10/10 che ha ricevuto. Uno dei più bei videogiochi di sempre, un'esperienza che raramente ho vissuto in campo videoludico.


----------



## vota DC (27 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Finito in 17 ore e qualcosa. Me lo sono gustato, ho esplorato tutto l'esplorabile



17 ore prendendosela comoda mi pare una longevità oscena per quel genere di gioco a meno che non sia qualcosa tipo Left4dead che punta soprattutto sul multigiocatore.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Invece a me quei giochi gasano un sacco. Skyrim e Dark Souls li sto ancora giocando dopo 2 anni dalla loro uscita



Nemmeno Skyrim base dura tanto, diciamo che ha longevità base (facendo solo missione principale ignorando il resto) appena decente e una buona longevità se si fanno missioni secondarie (poi con eventuali espansioni e mod raggiunge livelli incredibili).


----------



## Brain84 (27 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 17 ore prendendosela comoda mi pare una longevità oscena per quel genere di gioco a meno che non sia qualcosa tipo Left4dead che punta soprattutto sul multigiocatore.



GIocaci, poi fammi sapere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 17 ore prendendosela comoda mi pare una longevità oscena per quel genere di gioco a meno che non sia qualcosa tipo Left4dead che punta soprattutto sul multigiocatore.
> 
> 
> 
> Nemmeno Skyrim base dura tanto, diciamo che ha longevità base (facendo solo missione principale ignorando il resto) appena decente e una buona longevità se si fanno missioni secondarie (poi con eventuali espansioni e mod raggiunge livelli incredibili).


Il bello di Skyrim e Dark Souls è, oltre al gioco in sè, farsi un personaggio sempre diverso ogni volta che si inizia una nuova partita. Ad esempio a Skyrim ho un personaggio "tank" con armatura pesante, arma a 1 mano e scudo, poi ho una specie di berserker con spadona a 2 mani o doppia arma, poi mago, arciere, ladro con pugnali ecc. Idem Dark Souls (aggiungendoci che ha anche il multiplayer).
Questi giochi secondo me hanno una longevità infinita se a uno piace il genere.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Luglio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 17 ore prendendosela comoda mi pare una longevità oscena per quel genere di gioco a meno che non sia qualcosa tipo Left4dead che punta soprattutto sul multigiocatore.
> 
> 
> 
> Nemmeno Skyrim base dura tanto, diciamo che ha longevità base (facendo solo missione principale ignorando il resto) appena decente e una buona longevità se si fanno missioni secondarie (poi con eventuali espansioni e mod raggiunge livelli incredibili).


17 ore per un adventure non sono affatto male.Paragonare the last of us ad un rpg non è una cosa molto condivisibile


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Luglio 2013)

Mi spreme la console in un modo pauroso. Appena metto il disco, la ps3 butta aria e fa un casino enorme. Non riesco a giocarci.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2013)

A sopravvissuto è un qualcosa di tremendamente difficile. Sto avendo veramente difficoltà a portarlo a termine.


----------



## vota DC (4 Luglio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> 17 ore per un adventure non sono affatto male.Paragonare the last of us ad un rpg non è una cosa molto condivisibile



Per un survival horror non sono male, gli adventure comprendono anche i vari Gta e Assassin's Creed che sono sulle 30 ore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Mi spreme la console in un modo pauroso. Appena metto il disco, la ps3 butta aria e fa un casino enorme. Non riesco a giocarci.



Idem. Devo giocare con l'aria condizionata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Lo sto provando con la PS3 di mio fratello, il rumore dei clicker è geniale asd.
Ho provato anche il multiplayer ma vengo arato da tutti con le armi sgrave che si sbloccano.
Nel single player nulla da eccepire, in multi sta cosa che bisogna nerdare per sbloccare armi op non mi piace perchè è parecchio frustrante per chi ha iniziato da poco. A me piaceva un sacco il multi di Max Payne 3 dove, anche a livello 50, continuavo a usare doppia m1911 che si sbloccava a livello 3 xD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2013)

Finito a Difficile, ora provo a Survivor+ (sfruttando un glitch si può giocare direttamente a Survivor+).

Il finale così così, ma per i lresto lo considero uno dei giochi più belli di tutti i tempi.
In questa generazione considero superiore solo Red Dead Redemption.

PS. Ma cosa c'entra paragonare questo gioco ad un open world come GTA?
Last of Us e' totalmente un'altra categoria di gioco, la sua longevità è ottima se confrontata ai giochi più simili a lui. E' un mix di Uncharted e del vecchio Siren (o anche Silent Hill, magari più conosciuto).


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Luglio 2013)

L'ho finito ieri dopo 21-22 ore.
Ho fatto migliaia di giochi nella mia vita, ma nessuno mi aveva lasciato basito per una cura dei dettagli così maniacale. Trauma da urlo, con alcuni momenti drammatici degni di un film da oscar.
Grazie Naughty Dog


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2013)

L'ho finito anche io ma non mi ha impressionato tantissimo. Ottimo gioco per carità ma non mi ha lasciato le stesse sensazioni di altri survival horror epocali come i primi tre Resident Evil o il primo Silent Hill. Ricordo che praticamente avevo paura perfino di svoltare l'angolo o di aprire una porta in questi giochi, ma forse perchè avevo 12-13 anni di meno rispetto a ora


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'ho finito anche io ma non mi ha impressionato tantissimo. Ottimo gioco per carità ma non mi ha lasciato le stesse sensazioni di altri survival horror epocali come i primi tre Resident Evil o il primo Silent Hill. Ricordo che praticamente avevo paura perfino di svoltare l'angolo o di aprire una porta in questi giochi, ma forse perchè avevo 12-13 anni di meno rispetto a ora



E' solo per l'età, credimi  dai Last of Us ad un ragazzino di 10 anni e si caca in mano!


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2013)

E dopo incredibili sequenze di bestemmie durante l'ultima fase (ero rimasto con appena due fumogeni, nessuna molotov o bomba e pochissime munizioni) sono finalmente riuscito a completarlo a Sopravvissuto. 
Che dire, uno dei giochi più belli a cui abbia mai giocato, in questa generazione SOLO Red Dead Redemption se la può giocare con questo gioco. Complimenti a Naughty Dog che confeziona qualcosa che passerà alla storia dei videogiochi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E dopo incredibili sequenze di bestemmie durante l'ultima fase (ero rimasto con appena due fumogeni, nessuna molotov o bomba e pochissime munizioni) sono finalmente riuscito a completarlo a Sopravvissuto.
> Che dire, uno dei giochi più belli a cui abbia mai giocato, in questa generazione SOLO Red Dead Redemption se la può giocare con questo gioco. Complimenti a Naughty Dog che confeziona qualcosa che passerà alla storia dei videogiochi.



sto rosicando di brutto...ora su internet si può trovare pure a 35-40 euro ve?


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sto rosicando di brutto...ora su internet si può trovare pure a 35-40 euro ve?



Guarda non ho setacciato tutta la rete, ma a cosi poco ancora non credo. Lo sto tenendo d'occhio pure io. Forse usato lo puoi trovare a quelle cifre. Ma nuovo si viaggia ancora con il cinquantone minimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda non ho setacciato tutta la rete, ma a cosi poco ancora non credo. Lo sto tenendo d'occhio pure io. Forse usato lo puoi trovare a quelle cifre. Ma nuovo si viaggia ancora con il cinquantone minimo.



si io dico usato...su Internet li prendo usati


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2013)

Beh allora si credo tu lo possa trovare a quel prezzo...


----------



## juventino (27 Luglio 2013)

Questo gioco a mio avviso è uno dei pochi per cui vale veramente la pena sborsare 70 euro. Vi dico che il finale lo reputo uno dei migliori della storia dei videogiochi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Luglio 2013)

A me invece il finale è l'unica cosa che non ha pienamente convinto
Io avrei optato per l'altra soluzione ...


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2013)

Occhio a non spoilerare  che non vi facciate prendere dall'idea di farlo!


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Occhio a non spoilerare  che non vi facciate prendere dall'idea di farlo!



Ritengo talmente una cattiveria spoilerare questo gioco che non ho il coraggio di dire nulla, nemmeno sotto il tasto spoiler


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

L'ho preso, che dite è un buon acquisto? Ne parlano tutti bene ma ero un po' scettico, vedremo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ho preso, che dite è un buon acquisto? Ne parlano tutti bene ma ero un po' scettico, vedremo.



è uno dei migliori giochi della storia, e tu ci chiedi se è un buon acquisto? lo è senza dubbio


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ho preso, che dite è un buon acquisto? Ne parlano tutti bene ma ero un po' scettico, vedremo.



Hai fatto un ottimo acquisto, tranquillo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ho preso, che dite è un buon acquisto? Ne parlano tutti bene ma ero un po' scettico, vedremo.



altro titolo che devono acquistare...quanto l'hai pagato Darren?

P:S: cmq per quella cosa ancora nada...forse fra 1 settimana risolvo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> altro titolo che devono acquistare...quanto l'hai pagato Darren?
> 
> P:S: cmq per quella cosa ancora nada...forse fra 1 settimana risolvo



49 Euro da Trony

Per quella cosa, scrivimi su FB appena posso poi leggo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 49 Euro da Trony
> 
> Per quella cosa, scrivimi su FB appena posso poi leggo.



tanti 49...è uscito a maggio

ok


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

Più avanti quanto lo trovo ad un prezzo buono lo prendo pure io.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più avanti quanto lo trovo ad un prezzo buono lo prendo pure io.



per prezzo buono quanto intendi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> per prezzo buono quanto intendi?



per me 25-30 euro...calcola Max Payne 3 ora l'ho trovato a 15


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> per prezzo buono quanto intendi?



Quando costerà non oltre i 40, verso i 35 diciamo. Ora mi godo GTA


----------



## vota DC (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ho preso, che dite è un buon acquisto? Ne parlano tutti bene ma ero un po' scettico, vedremo.



Se sta sfidando GTA V nella gara di gioco dell'anno pur funzionando su una sola piattaforma ci sarà un motivo...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando costerà non oltre i 40, verso i 35 diciamo. Ora mi godo GTA



su subito ce ne sono moltissimi a quel prezzo. di dove sei?


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

Vicino treviso, ma usato parli? Perchè non voglio prendere usato a 30-40 euro di certo, un usato per me dev'esser ad una cifra ridicola!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vicino treviso, ma usato parli? Perchè non voglio prendere usato a 30-40 euro di certo, un usato per me dev'esser ad una cifra ridicola!



EDIT: è in offerta sottocosto da Trony a 39 euro fino al 30 settembre 

Usato con il pass online a 35-40 euro è un prezzo buono
Per giochi come questo, l'usato è pari al nuovo.
è come se tu comprassi una ferrari a metà prezzo con mille chilometri già percorsi ... non è usata ... è nuova.
La gente ci gioca quelle 15 ore, lo rimette nella custodia e poi lo vende.
Per il compratore non c'è differenza di qualità. Bisogna solo fare attenzione al pass online. (onestamente io non ho mai giocato The Last of Us online, il che ti fa capire come sia superflua come modalità)
Ragazzi fatevi furbi
Su subito, dalle tue parti, c'è un tizio che lo vende a 30 euro
Ti consiglio di comprarlo. Io su subito ho sempre fatto affaroni
Altrimenti prova sul forum di spaziogames che è STRASICURO, pieno di gente seria e feedback
Compralo e poi fammi sapere se ti è piaciuto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> EDIT: è in offerta sottocosto da Trony a 39 euro fino al 30 settembre
> 
> Usato con il pass online a 35-40 euro è un prezzo buono
> Per giochi come questo, l'usato è pari al nuovo.
> ...



già stavo per scrivere Spaziogames...io sempre li compro i giochi...infatti Max Payne a 15 li si trova
GTA dopo 1 giorno lo vendevano a 50


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2013)

Mi è arrivato ieri, c'ho giocato qualche oretta per ora, ammazza tanta roba!

Prima volta che l'ho acceso non riuscivo a staccare gli occhi dal menu principale, pazzesco!


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Dicembre 2013)

L'ho preso per natale. Non vedo l'ora di giocarlo e magari alla fine platinarlo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2013)

Che gioco, il migliore che abbia mai giocato su PS3. E l'ho appena iniziato. Prologo spettacolare.


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che gioco, il migliore che abbia mai giocato su PS3. E l'ho appena iniziato. Prologo spettacolare.



Ci sto giocando pure io, sarò a metà circa...una cosa pazzesca.


----------



## Stex (30 Dicembre 2013)

Scusate ma quando arrivò a Pittsburgh quanto mi manca?


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quando arrivò a Pittsburgh quanto mi manca?



Ci giochi a bomba ah? Anch'io sono li, ci sono arrivato dopo 2 settimane che possiedo il gioco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2013)

Vi dico solo che non avete visto nulla, il meglio deve ancora arrivare... aspettate che arrivi l'inverno...


----------



## Stex (5 Gennaio 2014)

Finito.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2014)

Io dopo 19 ore di gioco, vado molto con calma perchè me lo voglio godere appieno, sono alla parte in cui scappo con Ellie nella città innevata...

Quante ore sono ancora?!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

sono proprio curioso di vedere sto gioco...credo tempo 1 mesetto e me lo prendo
il tempo che finisco Mass Effect 2, il 3, Tomb Raider e che prendo Splinter Cell Blacklist e GTA V


----------



## Stex (6 Gennaio 2014)

non molto. non saprei quantificarti in ore.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2014)

Finito ieri sera...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh il finale mi ha lasciato un pò cosi sinceramente, per tutto il gioco ci sono parti in cui rimani a bocca aperta, per morti clamorose ed inaspettate. Mi riferisco a Tess, ai due fratelli neri... E pure alla fine mi sarei aspettato un colpo clamoroso almeno, invece niente...

Boh finisce un pò cosi, con un Joel totalmente egoista che piuttosto di salvare l'umanità e se stesso vi rinuncia per avere di nuovo una "figlia".


----------



## Stex (10 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finito ieri sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quello che ho pensato io.. Un film.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finito ieri sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te, il finale è l'unica cosa che un pochino mi ha deluso (nonostante in tanti lo abbiano esaltato).
La mia unica nota di demerito in un gioco che è complessivamente spaziale.


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finito ieri sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inizialmente spiazzò anche me, ma va detto che era l'unico abbastanza coerente col personaggio di Joel.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Gennaio 2014)

Sul finale...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il finale è spettacolare, il più profondo, egoistico e realista di sempre o quasi. Un finale dolceamaro, che rinnega il falso buonismo di altri videogiochi a favore di una spietatezza che ci sentiamo quasi quasi di giustificare, quella di Joel. Per me finale stupendo.


----------



## Stex (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ho aspettato i titoli di coda x sperare in... Invece...


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Capolavoro. Il primo gioco che abbia giocato su PS3, che mi abbia fatto rimanere teso e coinvolto nello svolgimento della storia dall'inizio alla fine. Lo consiglio a tutti anche ai non amanti del genere.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

E' un capolavoro


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Sul finale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero. Inoltre il gioco in sè è già pieno di colpi di scena, ce ne saranno tre, quattro clamorosi in tutto il gioco. Giusto che il finale calmi un pò le acque.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine Joel fa quello che farebbe ogni essere umano. Cioè chi sacrificherebbe una persona a cui si tiene per salvare miliardi di persone, che non si conoscono  ?


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vero. Inoltre il gioco in sè è già pieno di colpi di scena, ce ne saranno tre, quattro clamorosi in tutto il gioco. Giusto che il finale calmi un pò le acque.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Ma che poi...

Non era certo che avrebbero creato un vaccino o qualcosa. Era un'ipotesi. E sinceramente, se col vaccino poi si dovevano curare quelle stesse persone che facevano i briganti e gli stupratori/assassini bè, la scelta di Joel è ampiamente condivisibile. Egoismo dettato dall'amore, puro e semplice.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma che poi...
> 
> Non era certo che avrebbero creato un vaccino o qualcosa. Era un'ipotesi. E sinceramente, se col vaccino poi si dovevano curare quelle stesse persone che facevano i briganti e gli stupratori/assassini bè, la scelta di Joel è ampiamente condivisibile. Egoismo dettato dall'amore, puro e semplice.


 . Altro che Sorrentino, questo gioco ha vinto più premi della Grande Bellezza  . E dopo averlo finito, proverò a platinarlo ed avere il settimo platino, dopodichè, mi comprerò sullo store Left Behind.

P.S: Spero non abbia seguiti, perchè è una storia che deve finire lì. Al massimo se ci sarà, si occuperà di altri personaggi a che fare con problemi simili.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Tra l'altro è uscito il prequel qualche giorno fa!


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è uscito il prequel qualche giorno fa!


Ad inizio marzo, infatti dopo platinato TLOU lo acquisto.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Io non li prendo mai perchè secondo me costan troppo...


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non li prendo mai perchè secondo me costan troppo...


Costa 14,99, in effetti un pò alto visto che dura solo due ore. Però sempre molto meglio pagare 15 euro questo, che MGS: Ground Zeroes che ha la stessa durata e costa ben 30 euro. Aspetterò che il prezzo cali.


----------



## Tobi (17 Aprile 2014)

In settimana lo compro.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi,scusate se rispolvero questo Topic,ma ho finito il gioco da poco (per PS4) e non so dove e con chi parlarne!
Non mi aspettavo un capolavoro di queste dimensioni.Mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta dall'inizio alla fine.Il gioco in se ha una trama fuori dal comune...Tra le più belle che io ricordi nel mondo dei Videogame.I dialoghi sono profondissimi e toccano temi seri in maniera del tutto naturale...Pazzesco...

Il finale a me è piaciuto un sacco.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non avrei affatto sopportato la morte di Ellie.In qualche modo mi ci sono affezionato pure io a quella ragazzina.Poi Joel all'inizio parte "duro e cattivo" ma si vede e si capisce benissimo che è solo un lupo ferito.Col passare della storia lui si affeziona sempre più alla ragazzina,tanto che nel finale (dopo averla salvata dai dottori) gli dice una cosa del tipo "C'è sempre una buona ragione per cui lottare e andare avanti" qualcosa del genere...Ovviamente la buona ragione di Joel era ed è Ellie.Capolavoro assoluto.



Son veramente contento d'avero preso la PS4.Questo gioco sarà stato anche un Remastered,ma cavoli,vale il prezzo intero della console.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Il miglior gioco di sempre, senza se e senza ma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,scusate se rispolvero questo Topic,ma ho finito il gioco da poco (per PS4) e non so dove e con chi parlarne!
> Non mi aspettavo un capolavoro di queste dimensioni.Mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta dall'inizio alla fine.Il gioco in se ha una trama fuori dal comune...Tra le più belle che io ricordi nel mondo dei Videogame.I dialoghi sono profondissimi e toccano temi seri in maniera del tutto naturale...Pazzesco...
> 
> Il finale a me è piaciuto un sacco.
> ...



Già, un gioco fantastico. Non vedo l'ora del sequel.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il miglior gioco di sempre, senza se e senza ma



Insieme a Zelda the ocarina of Time e Gears of War 2 (Ma io sono un fanboy della serie Gears ahaha)



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Già, un gioco fantastico. Non vedo l'ora del sequel.



La stessa cosa vale per me.So che è da un po' di tempo che ci stanno lavorando al 2.
Un The Last Of Us sviluppato completamente per PS4,da brividi!Già mi immagino l'espressività dei volti...Mamma mia!


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non ci stanno per niente lavorando al sequel! Hanno detto di esser totalmente addosso a Uncharted 4 e di non esser sicuri di sviluppare nessun seguito di TLoU visto che per loro la storia è di fatto finita... può essere sviluppino qualcosa sullo stesso tema ma sicuramente che non c'entra nulla con il predecessore


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ci stanno per niente lavorando al sequel! Hanno detto di esser totalmente addosso a Uncharted 4 e di non esser sicuri di sviluppare nessun seguito di TLoU visto che per loro la storia è di fatto finita... può essere sviluppino qualcosa sullo stesso tema ma sicuramente che non c'entra nulla con il predecessore



Ma io avevo proprio letto che un ex dipendente di Naughty Dog (che aveva lasciato la software house per lavorare a Just Cause 3) aveva affermato che Naughty Dog stava lavorando oltre a Uncharted 4 pure a The Last of Us 2...
E' una notizia che se vuoi riesco a ritrovare senza troppi problemi 

Poi scusa il gioco lo fanno finire proprio lasciando uno spiraglio a un possibile TLOU 2


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma io avevo proprio letto che un ex dipendente di Naughty Dog (che aveva lasciato la software house per lavorare a Just Cause 3) aveva affermato che Naughty Dog stava lavorando oltre a Uncharted 4 pure a The Last of Us 2...
> E' una notizia che se vuoi riesco a ritrovare senza troppi problemi
> 
> Poi scusa il gioco lo fanno finire proprio lasciando uno spiraglio a un possibile TLOU 2



Boh io ti ho detto ciò che ho letto qualche settimana fa!


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boh io ti ho detto ciò che ho letto qualche settimana fa!



Si si chiaro,non dico che ho ragione.Anche io ti ho riportato solo quello che ho letto.Magari era solo la bufala di qualche sito


----------



## Eziomare (3 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,scusate se rispolvero questo Topic,ma ho finito il gioco da poco (per PS4) e non so dove e con chi parlarne!
> Non mi aspettavo un capolavoro di queste dimensioni.Mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta dall'inizio alla fine.Il gioco in se ha una trama fuori dal comune...Tra le più belle che io ricordi nel mondo dei Videogame.I dialoghi sono profondissimi e toccano temi seri in maniera del tutto naturale...Pazzesco...
> 
> Il finale a me è piaciuto un sacco.
> ...



bellissimo questo The last of us, ci ho giocato mesi fa e sono rimasto folgorato, e io non sono un grande videogiocatore.
Me lo sono finito progressivamente in tutte le difficoltà, l'ho proprio spolpato.
E poi il senso della storia è molto amaro e realistico, molto molto bello


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ci stanno per niente lavorando al sequel! Hanno detto di esser totalmente addosso a Uncharted 4 e di non esser sicuri di sviluppare nessun seguito di TLoU visto che *per loro la storia è di fatto finita*... può essere sviluppino qualcosa sullo stesso tema ma sicuramente che non c'entra nulla con il predecessore


Infatti, deve rimanere un classico, come Grim Fandango (di cui uscirà il remaster dopo anni). L'unico errore di Naughty Dog è stato quello di aver rilasciato un remaster troppo presto. Se vorranno poi fare un sequel, che abbiano le idee chiare, io onestamente troverei adatto far finire la storia come è finita.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2015)

sarò una voce fuori dal coro,ma a me non è piaciuto. E i motivi sono molteplici.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Marzo 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> bellissimo questo The last of us, ci ho giocato mesi fa e sono rimasto folgorato, e io non sono un grande videogiocatore.
> Me lo sono finito progressivamente in tutte le difficoltà, l'ho proprio spolpato.
> E poi il senso della storia è molto amaro e realistico, molto molto bello



Anche io lo devo ricominciare,perchè l'ho finito una sola volta.Oggi ho finito il DLC Left Behind (Gratuito nella versione remastered) non è male,non mi ha entusiasmato molto,anche perchè l'ho finito in 1 ora e 30/2 circa..Però ci può stare,spiega qualcosina in più.Lo sconsiglio a chi lo dovrebbe pagare per giocarlo.Non ne vale la pena.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sarò una voce fuori dal coro,ma a me non è piaciuto. E i motivi sono molteplici.



Io son curioso,proprio perchè sei una voce fuori dal coro,mi piacerebbe sapere i motivi per il quale non ti è piaciuto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io son curioso,proprio perchè sei una voce fuori dal coro,mi piacerebbe sapere i motivi per il quale non ti è piaciuto



Tralsciando il comparto tecnico sicuramente di ottima fattura,soprattutto a livello grafico,non vedo tutto questo capolavoro a livello di gameplay(che è la cosa più importante checchè se ne dica). Tutta roba già vista in altri giochi,nessuna novità particolarmente eclatante,ho trovato il gioco a tratti noioso e molto ripetitivo. Per dire a livello di gameplay siamo come con Uncharted,solo con un ambientazione alla "Io Sono Leggenda" o se preferite post-apocalittica. 
Per non parlare della trama,stereotipata a livelli assurdi. Se ci trovassimo noi in una situazione del genere non agiremmo come succede nel gioco statene certi.
Voi mi direte cje a questo punto anche i film non dovrebbero esistere,ma per quanto mi riguarda videogiochi e film sono 2 mondi a parte,se la trama fosse stata più realistica e non così stereotipata l'avrei apprezzata molto di più.


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tralsciando il comparto tecnico sicuramente di ottima fattura,soprattutto a livello grafico,non vedo tutto questo capolavoro a livello di gameplay(che è la cosa più importante checchè se ne dica). Tutta roba già vista in altri giochi,nessuna novità particolarmente eclatante,ho trovato il gioco a tratti noioso e molto ripetitivo. Per dire a livello di gameplay siamo come con Uncharted,solo con un ambientazione alla "Io Sono Leggenda" o se preferite post-apocalittica.
> Per non parlare della trama,stereotipata a livelli assurdi. Se ci trovassimo noi in una situazione del genere non agiremmo come succede nel gioco statene certi.
> Voi mi direte cje a questo punto anche i film non dovrebbero esistere,ma per quanto mi riguarda videogiochi e film sono 2 mondi a parte,se la trama fosse stata più realistica e non così stereotipata l'avrei apprezzata molto di più.



Credo tu sia il primo che sento non amare questo gioco 

Ad ogni modo il mondo è vario


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credo tu sia il primo che sento non amare questo gioco
> 
> Ad ogni modo il mondo è vario



Non piace anche alla mia ragazza  conosco un bel po' di persone a cui non piace. Evidentemente sono un gamer troppo old style


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Marzo 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tralsciando il comparto tecnico sicuramente di ottima fattura,soprattutto a livello grafico,non vedo tutto questo capolavoro a livello di gameplay(che è la cosa più importante checchè se ne dica). Tutta roba già vista in altri giochi,nessuna novità particolarmente eclatante,ho trovato il gioco a tratti noioso e molto ripetitivo. Per dire a livello di gameplay siamo come con Uncharted,solo con un ambientazione alla "Io Sono Leggenda" o se preferite post-apocalittica.
> Per non parlare della trama,stereotipata a livelli assurdi. Se ci trovassimo noi in una situazione del genere non agiremmo come succede nel gioco statene certi.
> Voi mi direte cje a questo punto anche i film non dovrebbero esistere,ma per quanto mi riguarda videogiochi e film sono 2 mondi a parte,se la trama fosse stata più realistica e non così stereotipata l'avrei apprezzata molto di più.



Capisco,non condivido ma rispetto a pieno il tuo parere.Io personalmente se mi fossi trovati in quel mondo mi sarei comportato proprio in quel modo.Soprattutto nel finale..Nei panni di Joel avrei fatto le stesse scelte.

Comunque il mondo è bello perchè vario


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Capisco,non condivido ma rispetto a pieno il tuo parere.Io personalmente se mi fossi trovati in quel mondo mi sarei comportato proprio in quel modo.Soprattutto nel finale..Nei panni di Joel avrei fatto le stesse scelte.
> 
> Comunque il mondo è bello perchè vario


Per carità,non sto dicendo che è una ciofeca eh! È sicuramente un bel gioco,ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo quando si parla di gioco dell'anno o persino di gioco più bello della storia.


----------



## Liuke (6 Marzo 2015)

Sul psn e' in offerta la renastered per ps4 a circa 23€
Direi che per me e' arrivato il momwnto di giocarci


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Sul psn e' in offerta la renastered per ps4 a circa 23€
> Direi che per me e' arrivato il momwnto di giocarci



Ottimo prezzo! Peccato io ami i giochi fisici altrimenti me lo prenderei.


----------



## Liuke (6 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ottimo prezzo! Peccato io ami i giochi fisici altrimenti me lo prenderei.


A esser sincero non sono amante di questi giochi survival horror...sperem bene ahahha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non piace anche alla mia ragazza  conosco un bel po' di persone a cui non piace. Evidentemente sono un gamer troppo old style



Ti aspettavi un gioco alla Uncharted vero?


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Marzo 2015)

E' un gioco che merita di essere giocato. Ora costerà poco, al posto di comprare Cod, Fifa che sono roba trita e ritrita e sono venduti a prezzi che non meritano, date una possibilità a TLOU. Non vi deluderà.


----------



## sion (15 Marzo 2015)

se non piace the last of us alzo le mani..tutto il resto dei videogiochi attuali allora deve essere scaffalato a priori.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Marzo 2015)

Ma esiste una modalità multiplayer?


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma esiste una modalità multiplayer?


Ma certo. Ci sono varie modalità di gioco, dai deathmatch a squadre oppure in altri dove la tua squadra deve aprire una cassaforte prima dell'altra, una specie di cattura la bandiera insomma.


----------

